# Où trouver un connecteur d'alimentation pour Powerbook G4



## ammp (5 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Le connecteur d'alimentation de mon Powerbook G4 15" vient de griller au niveau du cable (les fils ont fait fondre le plastique entraînant une petite fumée !! heureusement que j'étais là !) Je n'ose rebrancher la machine de peur d'un faux contact). Comme ma batterie ne tient plus la charge depuis longtemps, il me faut trouver un "nouveau" connecteur d'alimentation (65W).
Peut-on en trouver encore des neufs ? ou des sites d'occasion ? 
Merci


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2016)

Du Apple, ça sera d'occaz, du générique sinon si tu veux du neuf…


----------



## ammp (5 Juillet 2016)

Merci, oui du neuf de 2005 ... pas fastoche à trouver neuf ! vous auriez des sites d'occaz et du générique sous le coude ? 
Je vais quand même faire l'effort de chercher 
Merci encore, 
bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2016)

Le premier lien que j'avais trouvé (neuf, compatible) c'était sur le site de la Flac®, mais tu en trouveras bien d'autres…


----------



## ammp (6 Juillet 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Le premier lien que j'avais trouvé (neuf, compatible) c'était sur le site de la Flac®, mais tu en trouveras bien d'autres…


Merci mais je ne connais pas le site de la Flac® ? pourriez vous m'en dire plus ou me joindre le lien !! désolée mais je ne suis pas fortiche dans le domaine  Merci encore et bonne journée à vous


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2016)

Flac® = Fnac


----------



## voltfan (6 Juillet 2016)

Salut ! 

Si tu n'est pas pressé, regarde sur Ebay ou Aliexpress, tu y trouveras les meilleurs prix.
Par contre ça viendra directement de Chine donc il faut compter 3 semaines - 1 mois pour le recevoir


----------



## peyret (6 Juillet 2016)

ou ici (trop de choix ! et je sais pas à quoi il ressemble) :
https://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=alimentation+Powerbook+G4+15


----------



## ammp (16 Juillet 2016)

Je trouve vos messages, merci à tous de votre aide, je regarde ça. Une amie qui avait un power G4 12" m'a dépannée en me prêtant son cable un peu moins puissant mais ça marche en attendant que je commande.  Merci encore à tous de votre aide précieuse.
bonne journée.


----------

